# Webcam for Mac



## Evan Gamble (Jan 2, 2007)

Any suggestions for PC webcams? I'll prolly pic one up tommorow.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Greene @ 2/1/2007 said:


> What most people seem to do is get a driver called "macam" that lets you use any cheap pc webcam. Seems to work well for just about any webcam. It's free and you can get it here: http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/ Maybe that's what you used to get the Logitech to work?



Yeah.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 2, 2007)

I picked up three different cameras for xmas by checking out http://www.bensbargains.net/search.php/webcam/ once a day.
Got a logitech for five bucks after rebate.
Personally, I'm not paying 150 for an iSight at this time. I expect things to change too rapidly to try to get it right the first time.
They all seem to work about the same. Do they look great? I dunno. What was I supposed to expect? They work. I'm happy. And I can still afford my starbucks habit.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure Apple is going to come out with monitors that have built-in webcams, but the iSight is just so beautifully designed that I don't mind having paid whatever it was I paid for it. Even the packaging is cool.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 3, 2007)

madbulk @ 2/1/2007 said:


> They all seem to work about the same. Do they look great? I dunno. What was I supposed to expect? They work. I'm happy. And I can still afford my starbucks habit.



Yeah but the one I got, Logitech Communicator STX, has really *lousy* sound input. Have you tried recording yourself talking with each one of the three you got (maybe using QuickTime 7) and listened back? Is the audio quality (!!) the same on all 3?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 3, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2/1/2007 said:


> I'm sure Apple is going to come out with monitors that have built-in webcams, but the iSight is just so beautifully designed that I don't mind having paid whatever it was I paid for it. Even the packaging is cool.



I guess that's why they're going for double their initial price on eBay...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 3, 2007)

RE: MacWorld, I have no intention of buying a new computer (this early in 2007), and that's where, IMHO, we'll find Apple webcams. In the meantime, I'm looking at trying out Creative Labs' Live Cam Voice: http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=218&subcategory=219&product=14813&nav=0 (http://www.creative.com/products/produc ... 4813&amp;nav=0)

It probably won't be recognized on my Mac, but I'll give it a shot. :smile:


----------



## madbulk (Jan 3, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jan 03 said:


> madbulk @ 2/1/2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They all seem to work about the same. Do they look great? I dunno. What was I supposed to expect? They work. I'm happy. And I can still afford my starbucks habit.
> ...



Sorry Ned. I was mostly trying to offer Evan the link to maybe get the bare minimum for the bare minimum. So I suppose I hijacked your thread a little. And since all three of mine were gifts, and two of em are gone, I can't even run a test to answer your question. When I did have em set up here, all my skype friends said there was considerable improvement when I threw the included headsets on. I'm sure they're all miserable. And I prefer the image off the built-in on my macbookpro to the creatives and logitechs I bought for the pc's.
The most hifalootin' of the cams I bought was the Logitech quickcam orbit, and that one, well, my parents' pc couldn't even process the skype cycles, or so it would seem. So I haven't heard that one yet at all. 
Can I waste time and characters, offering nothing, or what?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, everything Apple does is designed to make you feel that your old Mac is old and busted and you should really buy a new one. I was wondering why they don't make the cool black USB pro keyboards anymore after I spilled a Mai Tai on mine and killed it, and realised that white keyboards get dirty faster so your computer looks older. Smart/evil. 

My new Apple keyboard is too white and squishy. :(


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, after many hours of frustration and going back and forth to different stores, I still haven't found what I'm looking for! Both the Creative Lab and the Logitech Orbit don't work well in iChat.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 3, 2007)

"I was wondering why they don't make the cool black USB pro keyboards anymore "

Probably because people like me hated those keyboards with a passion.  The best one was the Apple Extended Keyboard II, but it didn't work with the Griffin ADB->USB adapter and my old KVM switch, so I was forced to switch to the MacAlly iKey, which is just about as good.

Actually, now that I'm not using a KVM switch anymore, I could go back to it...

And yes, I'm very fussy about this. I type on these silly things for my supper.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 3, 2007)

"I guess that's why they're going for double their initial price on eBay..."

The original list price - which is what everything Apple makes sells for - was $150.

Again, it's just the design you're paying for. I love the way they stick on top of the monitor with a magnet.

But then I'm easily amused...


----------



## handz (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG poor poor mac users... 150 for the webcam...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2007)

But Handz, it's not only because it looks nice that the price is higher. I've now tested 3 non-Mac webcams, and there's a BIG difference in the quality of the mic/audio recording. The one that was cheap (30 US) sounded terrible. The one I now use (Logitech Orbit) is 100 bucks more, but the sound is far better. It's still not iChat friendly, but on Skype it's fine.

PS: If you're wondering why I don't use a studio mic or a headset with mic built-in, it's just that I want a very simple set-up: boot up Skype (or iChat) and start chatting.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 03 said:


> "I was wondering why they don't make the cool black USB pro keyboards anymore "
> 
> The best one was the Apple Extended Keyboard II, but it didn't work with the Griffin ADB->USB adapter and my old KVM switch, so I was forced to switch to the MacAlly iKey, which is just about as good.



Yeah, the ADB keyboard was the ultimate. I used one as long as I could. The white ones are terrible. I'm going to have to try to repair my black one.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 4, 2007)

Macworld is 4 days away. I would wait and see if Apple or someone else announces a webcam there. Or drive up there if you can and talk to Kensington, Griffin, etc.


----------



## handz (Jan 4, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> But Handz, it's not only because it looks nice that the price is higher. I've now tested 3 non-Mac webcams, and there's a BIG difference in the quality of the mic/audio recording. The one that was cheap (30 US) sounded terrible. The one I now use (Logitech Orbit) is 100 bucks more, but the sound is far better. It's still not iChat friendly, but on Skype it's fine.
> 
> PS: If you're wondering why I don't use a studio mic or a headset with mic built-in, it's just that I want a very simple set-up: boot up Skype (or iChat) and start chatting.



Most of my friends using some MICROSTAR or LOGITECH cams that cost about...30-50 bucks and for skype and things like that they are absolutely enough - maybe your ears are too much sensitive after those years in music business :wink: 

PS: I dont know what exactly is ICHAT - but from that "I" I think that it have something to do with apple, so 99% of people here in europe dont using it


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 4, 2007)

iChat is like AIM with video, in fact it uses AIM.

Absolutely brilliant. Our art director is 15 miles away, and it's like he's in the same office when we're putting the magazine together. You can drag files onto it, see the person, etc.

It's also great for my mom so she can talk to her grandchildren who live in other cities.


----------



## handz (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds nice, I must say that skype isnt best for webcam communication...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, so the ending of the story *might* be... that I get a second-hand iSight here in town, for about 130 US. Not bad, considering it's almost new, with all accesories, and that I'm seeing them selling for double the price on eBay! :shock:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't understand why you are upset about the audio quality of a webcam 

Just buy a cool webcam from Logitech and a cool Sennheiser headset. Then you have the best quality available.

For me, using the webcams audio input would be as moaning about the cell phones quality of the build in 2 megapixel camera


----------



## thegetawayplan9 (Jan 7, 2007)

i love using video chat in ichat. And Nick 15 miles away isnt far thats like a 10-20 minute drive, why doesn't he just drive in to the office?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 7, 2007)

For PC, the Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000 has great mic, sharp picture, wide angle. Face tracking etc. etrc. I like it a lot. It is $79. Great for talking several people on Skype at the same time.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/produ ... ifications


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2007)

Because we all have satellite offices, tgap9, and there's no reason to drive out to Woodland Hills to do what you can do even more easily using iChat. My commute is four steps down into my studio, and Lucky's is even shorter.

Conversely, we have writers as far away as Scandinavia - and subscribers in the remote island of Australia.


----------



## thegetawayplan9 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ah that would explain it. I figured you guys probably had a central office or something


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 7, 2007)

Good news: The iSight I bought second-hand is amazing! I'm very happy now, it's really a joy to use except...

Bad news: AIM 6.0 PC users can't use video when chatting with iChat (Mac) people (and vice-versa, of course)


Grrrrrrr. :roll:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there a subsequent or previous version that fixes the problem, Ned? I'm trying to set it up a chat wtih my Windows-using brother, who's in Germany.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, tell him to use 5.9. :smile:


----------



## synthetic (Jan 30, 2007)

New drivers that let PC USB webcams work in iChat:

http://www.ecamm.com/mac/ichatusbcam/


----------

